

Inside Evasi0n, The Most Elaborate Jailbreak To Ever Hack Your iPhone - casca
http://www.forbes.com/sites/andygreenberg/2013/02/05/inside-evasi0n-the-most-elaborate-jailbreak-to-ever-hack-your-iphone/

======
0x0
This is about the old ios6 evasi0n jailbreak, not the recent ios7 evasi0n7
release.

More technical explanations than the linked article can be found in the links
section near the bottom of
[http://theiphonewiki.com/wiki/Evasi0n](http://theiphonewiki.com/wiki/Evasi0n)

